# USA - NY - Finger Lakes region



## markc (Mar 18, 2004)

This is a really beautiful area to visit: the wooded hills, the lakes, the vineyards.. It's especially amazing durring the fall when the leaves change.

Unfortunately I don't have any pictures of said wonderful colors up at the moment, but I have one taken during the winter on the pier at the north end of Canandaigua Lake.







It's great place to do some camping, swimming, and photo taking. You can then hit vineyards like Bully Hill for some wine-tastings to improve your photo appreciation. Lots of old barns, too, if you like those.


----------



## markc (Mar 18, 2004)

Ah, I do have some of my old stuff up. I'm not happy with much of it now, but here it is.
http://www.photogs.net/markc/canandaigua.html

Here's some of Mount Hope Cemetary, which is in Rochester, NY.
http://www.photogs.net/markc/mthope.html


----------



## terri (Mar 18, 2004)

So this is at Fingers Lake??   That image is one of my favorites of yours, Mark.   It's absolutely stunning.


----------



## markc (Mar 18, 2004)

Hey. Thank you Terri.

The Finger Lakes are several lakes located in central NYS. They were carved out by a glacier out for a stroll a few years back, and since they all run somewhat parallel and are slightly splayed, they are collective known as the Finger Lakes.

http://www.interlakes.com/flp/flpld.html

Those pictures were taken while I lived in Canandaigua, at the north end of Canandaigua Lake, the westernmost of the lakes.


----------



## markc (Mar 18, 2004)

Hey vonnagy. I can do better than directions. 

Northern tip of Canandaigua Lake
End of the city pier
You can see the traffic circle at the end of the pier, just to the right is a white car, a couple of empty spaces, and then a black car. Two more white cars are above the black car. If I remember correctly, the tree and bench are on the grassy space just above the two white cars.

Here's Mt Hope
And the section I find most interesting.
That circle in the arial is the small fountain pond on the Mt Hope page above and here:






MapQuest of the city pier
MapQuest of Mt Hope Cemetary


----------

